# minimum tank size for solo piraya



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

if i get one small 2-3", whats the minimum tank size requirement for life?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd say something with at least a 6'x2' base dimension.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah.. it needs to be big, but a 125 gallon would be fine for many many years....


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

damn, I thought I can get by with a 75g or 120g the most.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

since piraya get so huge I honestly wouldn't go with anything smaller then a 150G. The 6' footprint is nice, but these piranha are capable of hitting 20"+ as "frankenstein" is above 20" I believe. I also prefer my tanks to be 24" width, but even thats kinda skimping when you get a piraya that size. Of course it would take many years before it would even get to that Size, and I'm sure it would get on by fine in a 75G-90G tank, but to hold him in there his entire life would surely alter his true capabilities of becoming the true monstrous size he's capable of becoming,and could also further hinder his health because when larger piranhas hit that size (mostly mannys) larger rhoms, pirayas, are more susceptible to their surroundings/parameters and have been known to croak for odd reasons. So it would be best of in the P's well being to give it plenty of room to roam with a great diet and cleaning regimen.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

for the first few years you could keep him in a 75 but you will eventually have to get something that is atleast 6' long and 3' wide


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Has anyone ever grown piraya from 2-3" to like 18"+?? 
How long did that take?
I thought Frankenstein was wild caught at a monster size already..no??


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

when i had my piraya i got them at about 4" and they where pushing 10"-12" in about 2 years.
at that size you definetly would need to look into atleast a 24" wide tank. i had mine in a 4' wide tank


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I got mine at about 3'' in August. He now mesures 8.5''-9''.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I now know what I need to do before venture into the piraya club, get a monster tank first~!! maybe few years down the road.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

on the same topic how many piraya in a 125-150 gallon can u hold


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> Thanks guys. I now know what I need to do before venture into the piraya club, get a monster tank first~!! maybe few years down the road.










A ture Piranha owner. Great to see alot more ppl askin these questions BEFORE they buy their fish.

So basically Piraya will slow down to the point of a serra after they hit say 12 inches?? I have read up on them alot because they are so great looking but didnt realize that they slowed down that much. I didnt figure that they would hit 20 inches in like 2 years or anything. Guess you learn sumpin new every day...


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

db04ph said:


> Thanks guys. I now know what I need to do before venture into the piraya club, get a monster tank first~!! maybe few years down the road.










A ture Piranha owner. Great to see alot more ppl askin these questions BEFORE they buy their fish.

So basically Piraya will slow down to the point of a serra after they hit say 12 inches?? I have read up on them alot because they are so great looking but didnt realize that they slowed down that much. I didnt figure that they would hit 20 inches in like 2 years or anything. Guess you learn sumpin new every day...
[/quote]
I noticed my piraya's growth started to slow at about 10"


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

db04ph said:


> on the same topic how many piraya in a 125-150 gallon can u hold


OPEFE recommends keeping one subadult in a 125 gallon tank.

_The suggested aquarium size for a single P. piraya (12 inches total length or smaller) is 125 gallons minimum. Anything smaller for this species is not recommended. For multiple P. piraya larger aquariums are strongly suggested._

http://www.opefe.com/piraya.html


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

wow thats crazy cant realy have a shoal with those guys unless you have a huge tank


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea piraya are kinda unpredictable, but to play it safe I'd try jus one because I wouldn't feel like losing such an expensive fish. They aren't all goona be bad and there are many instances when they do cohab together without much loss. But for the most part when they get to about that 8-10" range(ish) they become very terrortorial and it can be difficult like a solo serra and can be bastards. But with that being said there are many people out there that keep bigger piraya together and can prove me wrong. Personally I view the piraya as being a pygo in a serra form if you get what I'm talking about, but this is from my personal experience. Like I said in the beginning of the post "unpredictable"


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> yea piraya are kinda unpredictable, but to play it safe I'd try jus one because I wouldn't feel like losing such an expensive fish. They aren't all goona be bad and there are many instances when they do cohab together without much loss. But for the most part when they get to about that 8-10" range(ish) they become very terrortorial and it can be difficult like a solo serra and can be bastards. But with that being said there are many people out there that keep bigger piraya together and can prove me wrong. Personally I view the piraya as being a pygo in a serra form if you get what I'm talking about, but this is from my personal experience. Like I said in the beginning of the post "unpredictable"


I had some good luck with mine... started with 6 4" sold 2 with in 6 months. two years have gone by andthen i bought 2 more 12" piraya and added them to my shoal. never a death. until i went away for work and my brother killed them.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

shoal king said:


> I had some good luck with mine... started with 6 4" sold 2 with in 6 months. two years have gone by andthen i bought 2 more 12" piraya and added them to my shoal. never a death. until i went away for work and my brother killed them.


that must suck big time. sorry for your lost man.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

shoal king said:


> yea piraya are kinda unpredictable, but to play it safe I'd try jus one because I wouldn't feel like losing such an expensive fish. They aren't all goona be bad and there are many instances when they do cohab together without much loss. But for the most part when they get to about that 8-10" range(ish) they become very terrortorial and it can be difficult like a solo serra and can be bastards. But with that being said there are many people out there that keep bigger piraya together and can prove me wrong. Personally I view the piraya as being a pygo in a serra form if you get what I'm talking about, but this is from my personal experience. Like I said in the beginning of the post "unpredictable"


I had some good luck with mine... started with 6 4" sold 2 with in 6 months. two years have gone by andthen i bought 2 more 12" piraya and added them to my shoal. never a death. until i went away for work and my brother killed them.
[/quote]

Damn how the f&* did that happen. I would of been crushed!


----------

